# HP Pavilion a6214x P5LP-LE (Leonite2) and Intel Intel Pentium E6700 Wolfdale 3.2GHz



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have an HP Pavilion a6214x P5LP-LE (Leonite2) and want to upgrade it with the Intel Pentium E6700 Wolfdale 3.2GHz.

The motherboard says its compatible with this.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01080268&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en#N948

I connect the cpu and all i get is a black screen, doesn't turn off or anything. I pop the old processor in and it works fine again. Is there anything else I need to do?

I have version 5.23 bios installed. Please any help would be great.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

try to clr the cmos with new cpu in and 1 stick of ram.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Is that the latest bios? if not try upgrading to the latest, Did you clear the cmos after installing the new processor?

EDIT Prophet beat me to it again, darn he's good


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

yes thats the latest bios that i found. Havent cleared the cmos. I will try that with 1 stick of ram like you said, with the new processor installed. I will get back to you guys if it doesnt work. thanks for the help


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

i have the latest bios. I tried to clear the cmos with the new chip in and 1 stick of ram. Still the same thing. Hopefully i am doing it right. It still powers on, but nothing on the screen whatsover.

i followed the directions on http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c00864946#N1308

Any other ideas or if im doing something wrong?


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

when i went back into the bios the time was the same. was that suppose to changed if i cleared the cmos?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes / if the bios was cleared successsfully the date and time would be wrong


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

just removed the cmos battery and same thing :sigh: i dont know what im doing wrong


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the computer unplugged when you clear the cmos? It should be


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

yes the computer is unplugged. I pulled out the battery, waited a few minutes and put it back in. The time was reset to 2007. Is there a certain time I am suppose leave the battery out before it all clears? is that what im doing wrong?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if the date went back to 2007 then you have achieved the cmos clearing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The C2D E6700 2.66Gig(Conroe Core) is not the same CPU as the 3.2gig Pentium Dual Core E6700
The Pentium D/C E6700(Wolfdale Core) will not run in that board.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> The C2D E6700 2.66Gig(Conroe Core) is not the same CPU as the 3.2gig Pentium Dual Core E6700
> The Pentium D/C E6700(Wolfdale Core) will not run in that board.




*good catch Wrench!* ray:


the conroe core is 1066mhz FSB and 65watts

the wolfdale cores is 1333mhz and 45watts which means a whole revamped voltage regulator compared to the strictly conroe boards


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

BX80571E6700

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...?EdpNo=6307266&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs


This is the exact processor I purchased. It does say Bus Speed 1066Mhz and Wattage 65w.


On the board site:
Processor upgrade information
Socket type: 775
Motherboard supports the following processor upgrades:
* Core 2 Duo E6x00 (C) up to E6700
Front-side bus speed
* 533 MHz, 800 MHz, 1066 MHz (processor dependent)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my error


the cpu you need is here 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115002

its a 65nm "die" size cpu (not watts like my earlier error)

the cpu you now have is the E6700 Wolfdale which is built on the 45nm die


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-CORE-2-DUO-E6700-2-66GHz-SL9ZF-319-/400107019380


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you wont find very many motherboards that can use either the old socket 775 pentium 4 single cores or a wolfdale cpu; and "if" such a board exists it wont be in an OEM built system

I am very sure your board needs the conroe cpu


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

ahh yeah seems like it, know anyboards that support the wolfdale? so i dont have an extra cpu?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

my choice

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372&Tpk=GA-EP45


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

isnt the fsb on this processor 1066 though? i see 1600/1333MHz on that board


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

sorry, just want to get the right one this time


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's the max, use the CPU support list to determine if it's supported. > http://www.gigabyte.com.au/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3285

http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3285#ov


----------



## romeostylez13 (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for all of the help =)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3285


----------

